# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Для талантливых и творческих

## AlIsa_S

Доброго Вам здоровья и расположения духа!
Если Вы талантливы и творчество – смысл Вашей жизни, ждем Вас на портале "Арт Р.Ф. "!  Мы открыты для всех, неважно, сколько Вам лет и где Вы живете. Размещая свои рисунки, стихи, рассказы, видеоролики, записи концертов и выступлений, музыку – будьте уверены, Вас обязательно заметят. Участвуйте в конкурсах! Победителей ждут  выставки и концерты! Дерзайте, творите! Наш первый конкурс стартует через две недели, он посвящен самодеятельной песне, по его итогам – концерт в Центральном Доме Работников Искусств. 
С уважением,
Продюсер Проекта "Арт Р.Ф." *http://www.artrf.ru*

----------


## Milya

*AlIsa_S*,
 Удачи! Первый - не значит комом, поверьте. Самое неприятное уже позади: раздумья, сомнения и тревоги. Предлагаю рассмотреть вариант обмена банерами конкурсов. Наши смотрите у нас.

----------


## AlIsa_S

> *AlIsa_S*,
>  Удачи! Первый - не значит комом, поверьте. Самое неприятное уже позади: раздумья, сомнения и тревоги. Предлагаю рассмотреть вариант обмена банерами конкурсов. Наши смотрите у нас.


Спасибо. Я передам продюсеру АРТ РФ Ваше предложение :)

----------


## Hani333

К вам зарегиться такая проблема, пол часа зря потеряла:frown:

----------


## AlIsa_S

И что - ничего не вышло? Там каждый день по несколько человек регистрируются... Значит работает все - может с сервером проблемы были. Напишите на каком этапе у Вас проблемы начались с регистрацией - я передам админу.

----------


## luudvig

Зарегился,глянул.Не привлекает.Ещё и на аглицком всё.Где мы живём?

----------


## AlIsa_S

*luudvig*,
Так кто виноват, что нет хорошего движка на русском :) Во всяком случае не мы. Не придумали русские Кулибины, приходится приспосабливать чужую версию :) Там идет перевод... но постепенно... все сразу не бывает :)

----------


## Анастасия Никитина

Здравствуйте.Вы не могли бы подсказать авторов песни Новый день?

----------


## luudvig

*Анастасия Никитина*,не-а.

----------

